
Sitting straight 'bad for backs' - pierrefar
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6187080.stm
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Article from 2006, and submitted previously:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=185187>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1345938>

